# I miss him whats wrong with me?he has intill the 29th to sign



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

I seen my husband today he came to pick up girls to take them to church,I have been very nice when it has come to the kids I dropped the restraining order so he could have his job back so he has been seeing the kids everyday he's just not allowed to come in house or harass me,well he picked them up and I came out to car to help daughter and he looked and smelled so nice,it made me start to seriously miss him I've cried alot today more then I have in 3 weeks I have really not been emotional untilled today,I had been asking for divorce for 6 months he refused laughed at me called me crazy,I finally get away and I start missing him I have hated him for over 8months,please tell me how to get over this and move on he has untilled the 29th to consent which I think he's going to do I'm so scared I don't know what to expect,
also he is living it up while I'm sitting with no money and no support,I've been a stay at home mom for 13 yeaez
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

